# Any one have luck with ebay carbon cage?



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

If so, which one? There are a bunch of variety on there and I don't know which one to buy. Thanks.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Iv been using two for over a year on both my roadie and hardtail mtb and havent lost a bottle. Very pleasantly surprised.

here's the one like I have...

Carbon Fiber Bottle Holder Cage for Bike Road Black | eBay


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

I have this one , and im super pleased with it. 23 grams with bolts , bolts are 5 grams I think.
Carbon Fibre Water Bottle Cage Holder 25g for Road MTB Bike Bicycle | eBay


----------



## slims (Mar 16, 2011)

These ones work well, and are cheap: Newest Black BONTRAGER RXL Race X Lite Cycling Carbon Bottle Cage 25G/pcs | eBay


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks! Ordered some.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Lovrix said:


> I have this one , and im super pleased with it. 23 grams with bolts , bolts are 5 grams I think.
> Carbon Fibre Water Bottle Cage Holder 25g for Road MTB Bike Bicycle | eBay


I just received two of them. Maybe my scale is off, but i get 28g and 30g without bolts. hmmm..


----------



## HOODFIELD (Jul 15, 2012)

Just a warning for anyone else. DO NOT buy this one.
Lost my bottle first ride. :madman:

Seemed too flimsy for trails, went right back to the classic design. The one linked above looks to be a better design for carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

HOODFIELD said:


> Just a warning for anyone else. DO NOT buy this one.
> Lost my bottle first ride. :madman:
> 
> Dang, I did click and bought two cages yesterday. What bottle do you have?


----------



## HOODFIELD (Jul 15, 2012)

Camelbak Podium 21oz. :madmax: Didn't even see it fall out. :lol:


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

i just received they ebay 19g cage for $10 shipped. 
Black Carbon Fibre Drink Water Bottle Holder Cage Rack 19g Cycling Bike Bicycle | eBay
It weighs in at 19-20g for me with bolts. It sure seems to hold the bottle kind of flimsy though compared to the heavier cage I posted above in this thread. I'll report back once I test it on a ride.

*update*
as suspected, it has totally inadequate holding power for even street riding. The bottle flies out of the cage if I sway the bike to hard. I'm paying the 10 gram penalty and getting the cage I mentioned above.

see how loose it fits


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I have this one:

New Carbon Fiber OGK Bike Bottle Cage Holder Black Bolt 19g | eBay

It's held unto my bottle fine so far, surprising actually since it's design is quite "open". I do mostly XC trails only though.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

IDIO UD Carbon Water Bottle Cage 18g Black BIKE | eBay


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going with the 30g bottle cages. The 19g i got were pretty crap (see post 10)


----------



## jdubb12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Fibre Water Bottle Cage Holder 25g for Road MTB Bike Bicycle | eBay

These are the ones I went with, they are the specialized knockoffs.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

jdubb12 said:


> Carbon Fibre Water Bottle Cage Holder 25g for Road MTB Bike Bicycle | eBay
> 
> These are the ones I went with, they are the specialized knockoffs.


 That's the one I'm going with. It's claimed 25g, I got 28g and 30g no screws on the two I received so far.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

My SC Tallboy has some issues with the shock propedal lever interfering with my hands when I'm trying to pull the bottle out, so I'm looking into the side load cages. I'm gambling on this one, I'll post an update after some use. It hasn't arrived yet. 
Free shipping RAVX side one carbon fibre bottle cage,bottle holder,side load cages-in Other Sports & Entertainment Products from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

UPDATE:
Works fine. It weighed 28g. It obviously doesn't fix the fact that the propedal lever is right on top of the bottle so it is a bit in the way when grabbing it, but the bottle does come out easily when pulling it out slightly to the right side. I wouldn't say noticeably easier, though. I'm not sure if this is an improvement over the standard cage design, but it is about 20 g lighter than the alloy cage it replaced.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I picked up a couple of Bontrager Race XXX Lite cages last year for my road bike. These tend to be rather expensive, but sometimes you can find them for good deals, I got two for $40-45, as I recall. They work great.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

bob13bob said:


> That's the one I'm going with. It's claimed 25g, I got 28g and 30g no screws on the two I received so far.


I got a couple of those for my kids' bikes. They weighed 30g each without screws. Build quality seems good and they grip onto the Camelbak podium bottles that we use really well. The kids haven't lost a bottle yet.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

upddate to post 10. 

I had to fight for a full return, linked-delight (seller) offered to refund in credit. In order to get it back I filed a item not as described on ebay. Ebay's automated message asked me to ship back. I elevated my ebay disclaim, stated I do not want pay for shipping since shipping is $20, and buyer shouldn't be responsible for seller sending a defective item. got full refund in the end.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You can get a Blackburn Slick from any decent bike shop for $12 or less. They weigh around 23 grams and I haven't lost a bottle. I think Blackburn has a lifetime warranty too.

Blackburn Slick Racing Bike Bottle Cage, 53287 | Bottles & Cages | Cycling | GEAR | items from Campmor.

Blackburn Slick Racing Water Bottle Cage > Accessories > Hydration > Water Bottle Cages | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Jenson will match the first price.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

limba said:


> You can get a Blackburn Slick from any decent bike shop for $12 or less. They weigh around 23 grams and I haven't lost a bottle. I think Blackburn has a lifetime warranty too.
> 
> Blackburn Slick Racing Bike Bottle Cage, 53287 | Bottles & Cages | Cycling | GEAR | items from Campmor.
> 
> ...


Was going to go for this, but the reviews say Camelbak bottles are tight and they'll break.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I am not in danger. I *am* the danger. 

*inside joke folks, move along*

I'll try my Camelbak bottle today. I don't remember having any problems with it.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

There is no problem using Camelbak or Specialized or Powerade/Gatorade bottles. I really can't think of a reason NOT to use this cage. I paid 10 dollars for mine. It's very cheap, very light and so far there's no problems with it.
AND if it does break it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

limba said:


> There is no problem using Camelbak or Specialized or Powerade/Gatorade bottles. I really can't think of a reason NOT to use this cage. I paid 10 dollars for mine. It's very cheap, very light and so far there's no problems with it.
> AND if it does break it has a lifetime warranty.


Thanks Brother.


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

I've used the cheapy carbon cages from ebay with success. Had one break after about a year on my road bike, but the rest are still holding up.


----------

